# Rossignol vs Burton - help choose



## that1guy (Jan 2, 2011)

dB-STi said:


> Rossignol Taipan 2011 Snowboard Review
> Rossignol Angus 2011 Snowboard Review
> Burton Process V-Rocker 2011 Snowboard Review
> 
> ...








If you are going to ride icy conditions then you need magne traction. Look at Lib-Tech, Gnu, or Smokin. 


Magne Traction will help you carve on ice without wiping out. Also, what size foot do you have?? If you wear a size 12 or bigger, you will probably need to get a wide board.


----------



## skipmann (Jan 2, 2009)

I like the Process, it's a mid-wide board, but not knowing what your boot size is, it's hard to say whether it will work for you.


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

Are these the last choices at your local shop? Or have you narrowed your personal interest to those 3? 

If it's a shop option, you pretty much answered your own question. Taipan 160. If those are the 3 you narrowed to, well I personally wouldn't go that option at that price range. Especially considering what you're describing. That1Guy has it right with Magnetraction. 

You should be able to get something in a similar price range that'll suit your conditions better. For your first board, get something that'll work well in the area you'll be riding most. If groomers/artificial is what you have, get something with a bite that'll help you progress.


----------



## dB-STi (Jan 3, 2011)

i'm a size 11 / 270mm foot.

i previously missed the reviews from Snowboard Gear Reviews By The Good Ride , they have a detailed review.

The Ross and Burt are not alike at all, Ross is a camber hybrid while Burt is rocker.

The taipan is beginner, vs Angus intermediate but both being 'soft' boards i worry about my weight..
The boards are basically the same except Taipan turns in a little easier.

The process v-rocker isn't as good in the reviews, though i think a camber board should be more fitting.

thx for your comments, ill look into it


----------



## dB-STi (Jan 3, 2011)

Rossignol Taipan Amptek and Taipan Amptek Wide Snowboard Review
http://www.thegoodride.com/snowboards/good-ride-picks.html
The ross Taipan comes with Magne Trac.

I went for a ride yesterday and i wore size 13 boots, my 1 foot felt a little cramped.
Thus i think ill need to go for a MW or W board.

@Nefarious
What do you suggest in this price range?

I found a DC Tone for 452usd in a online shop.
I expect the Taipan to go around 400usd.


----------



## enayes (Dec 28, 2010)

Can't you just buy a never summer online?


----------



## Sincraft (Sep 6, 2010)

I can tell you that I wear a size 12 boot and needed a midwide rossi board. 263 waist width. 159 length. Im 6' and 200# I purchased what was considered an all mountain intermediate to advanced board as a very new riding and find it much easier to ride than the rentals I've had before this (6 days out on rentals). Can't really comment on the different board technologies, but basically 50% of my riding is on icey stuff, and probably 10-20% of the riding is on solid sheets of ice. My board is a basic all mountain board from what I can tell, and yes I have to add more pressure to my edges but I make it through fine. Edges need sharpened so, we'll see how it works

Be interested in knowing how one would sharpen the edges of those boards with wiggly edges O.O think my standard will be easier, i hope


----------



## dB-STi (Jan 3, 2011)

thx Sincraft  i should know by tomorrow if i can get my taipan 159w

the rental was soooo terrible the other day, i wasnt even having fun. they gave me shitty 155 freestyle board, with the bindings setup at an terrible angle (front closed, back open) after the 3rd run strap broke on the binding heheh. i returned it for another which was a 150 freestyle board with the bindings the wrong way around..
anyway while this guy gave me the new rental, someone else served the broken rental to the next customer... lol.

must be fun times when you pay per hr and you queue for slow lifts in peak hr and once you get on top, you notice you got only half a strap on your board.. then what?


----------



## calculatedrisk (Dec 16, 2010)

Can't comment on the other boards but I've been riding a Process V-Rocker 159 for the last 5 weeks. Its a decent board and fairly versatile until it gets steep. IMO its uncomfortable at high speed. 
I'd like it to be a bit stiffer, maybe more like a 5 than a 3.


----------

